# A complete salamanders force



## silversurfer (Sep 1, 2008)

Here are pics of my salamander army. It's a themed army configured to deep strike everything.

The whole thing :








By er6nsurfer, shot with Samsung L700 at 2009-01-17

Vulkan He'stan based on a black reach captain :








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-17








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-17








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-17

A simple archivist :








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-17

Some details on troops , close combat weapons of sergeants are swappable to change them through : nothing, energetic sword, power fist. I used magnets for normal hands and energetic swords, power fist were drilled as you can see on the photo. I took photos of only samples of them.








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-17








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-17








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-17

Terminators from black reach and a thunder hammer conversion pack :








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-17

One of the 2 dreadnoughts (also from black reach) :








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-17

One the 2 land speeders :








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-17


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

nice work. im guessing the converted leader is meant to be Vulkan He'stan or what ever that guys name is the salamander leader. nice work.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work. I like the whole army. Just need to put your insignia on now. I dont see many black marines, and these are well done.

Do you have drop pods for the dread's?


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Dude nice army, how many points do this all come too?


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent army! Well painted and based and looks like it could be a nightmare to play against. I second a request for an army list and points total.
+Rep


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

From the Group shot they dot look too good just because all you see is a blob of green but those close ups look hawt. I really Like your HQ, Valkan I think you called him, as well as the Termies.


----------



## silversurfer (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

@humakt : yes, there are 2 drop pods for dreadnoughts with empty interiors
@imperial dragon : this is a 2000 points "for fun" army
@Ebsolom Dhaark : I will post some lists for sure

But I built this army within 2 months and a half and it was done for some "fun and fluffy" battles with a total deep strike concept. That's not a great paint I know, it's only "table top" quality but they look nice during battles.

Later, I will buy some sternguards and a 7th drop pod and certainly a redeemer.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Loving He'Stans cloak - how is it done?

The green could do with a little highlighting, but otherwise, lovely army  +Rep


----------



## silversurfer (Sep 1, 2008)

The cloak was simply black coated then light drybrushed with fiery orange and sunburst yellow.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done! You have a very consistent theme throughout the the army and to have painted it so quickly they look very good. I _really_ like your Dread.:victory:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I really like these figs. The Green is nice and dark and fits how I invisioned the Salamanders to be. Your afro skin looks awesome man! Only thing I see to mention is on the land speeder. Watch those joins on the model. There are a few glaring gaps where the model isn't joined together! Well done!


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice work on these!

I love the removable Power fist, thats great!


----------



## silversurfer (Sep 1, 2008)

Here are new pics of my work on them :

A dreadnought that is on the way to get configured to Ironclad as soon as I will get another right close combat arm (so I will be able to use it in both configuration) :








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-20

Then details of one of the 4 sergeant, combi-flamer was done simply with an IG flamer head and a classical bolter. You can see all the swappable close combat equipment : nothing, power sword and power fist. I used magnets I bought here :
https://ssl.1a-magnet.de/gb/pi-122761862.htm?categoryId=3









By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-20








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-20








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-20


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

look great


----------



## silversurfer (Sep 1, 2008)

New stuff for my salamander army :

A sternguard sergeant :



A future techmarine :


And his future thundefire canon :


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

First off nice models. Plus rep fo sho! Secondly how did you paint the green? I like the dark feel of them, mine came out too green.


----------



## silversurfer (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks nurglingstomper.

The green was done easily with :
_ a "fat" drybrushing with knarloc greeb
_ then a light drybrushing with gretchin green
_ then a lot of thrakka green ink
Lightings were done with gretchin green.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Wow, looks great. +rep for sure.

nice use of the new shadowsword bits too.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks I'll have to try that next time I paint my sallies. Thanks


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Shame, I couldn't see the Hestor model, but what I could see was very nice, well done there dude! +rep


----------



## trog (Apr 6, 2009)

very nice to see a good looking salamander force, since i got a soft spot for the chapter that got me into 40k gaming got about 3000points of the sons of vulkan myself, top job on he'stan by the way


----------



## stasiontko (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks excellent. Gotta love Sicarius conversion and the color scheme.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

some very nice looking stuff there!


----------



## Ironhaft (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice conversions! They appear seamless, although something about He'Stan appears to be missing...the scale cloak, perhaps?

Also, the paint job kinda lacks depth. I recommend either, right now, giving it a Thraka Green Wash, or redoing the force with the following, simple formula:

Black Undercoat
Dark Angels green basecoat
Thraka Green wash
Snot Green
Scorpion Green highlights

Hope that helped!


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

I love the idea to drill our the powerfist to fit over the regular hands. Now I need to find a Powerfist of my own to drill out. Excellent paint job and conversions. The Flamer on the Speeder and the Melta (Missle Launcher) looks great.


----------



## silversurfer (Sep 1, 2008)

Here are the finally painted techmarine :







And his thunderfire still in PIP :


----------



## silversurfer (Sep 1, 2008)

Pics of the finished thunderfire :


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

wow that techy, very doc occ.

seriously dude u can paint and model


----------

